# A fantastic site



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Just got back from Scotland. Found this brilliant site at a place called St Andrews. It has gently rolling scenery with woods and ponds here and there. The pitches are well spaced, about 300 yards apart, so peace and quiet is guaranteed. We camped overnight here. Each pitch is marked by a numbered flag and the grass is immaculate. Facilities are limited and I have to say that the drain which the flag stands in is useless - it took ages for me to get rid of the grey water. There was a handy sandpit which the dog was happy to use as a toilet when he wasn't chasing Grouse and Rabbits. We left early the next morning and unfortunately, because of dew, the grass was slippery and got torn up somewhat by the m/h as we moved off. There were no wardens on site when we arrived but as we left I saw a man appear behind us and begin to wave vigorously. We were in a hurry and didn't want to stop but I always believe in paying my way so I chucked a tenner out of the window for him. I'll certainly use this site again though I do feel a bit guilty about the BBQ scorch marks we left on the pitch. Anyone else found a good site that they want to share with everyone?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Remus said:


> ................. Anyone else found a good site that they want to share with everyone?


Sounds good - I'll give it a try when I go up there next.

I posted this earlier in the year as a good wild spot in London and it's even better now as the residents are away in Scotland.

51.501513, -0.144487


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Remus said:


> Just got back from Scotland. Found this brilliant site at a place called St Andrews. It has gently rolling scenery with woods and ponds here and there. The pitches are well spaced, about 300 yards apart, so peace and quiet is guaranteed. We camped overnight here. Each pitch is marked by a numbered flag and the grass is immaculate. Facilities are limited and I have to say that the drain which the flag stands in is useless - it took ages for me to get rid of the grey water. There was a handy sandpit which the dog was happy to use as a toilet when he wasn't chasing Grouse and Rabbits. We left early the next morning and unfortunately, because of dew, the grass was slippery and got torn up somewhat by the m/h as we moved off. There were no wardens on site when we arrived but as we left I saw a man appear behind us and begin to wave vigorously. We were in a hurry and didn't want to stop but I always believe in paying my way so I chucked a tenner out of the window for him. I'll certainly use this site again though I do feel a bit guilty about the BBQ scorch marks we left on the pitch. Anyone else found a good site that they want to share with everyone?


There's a similar site just North of Birmingham - called the Belfry I think.

VANDAL!


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Had to read OP twice before I realised it was quite funny.. I hope.

Dave.


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

tonyt said:


> Remus said:
> 
> 
> > ................. Anyone else found a good site that they want to share with everyone?
> ...


I thought he had left his Mrs at home to chase of wild campers ..

Dave.


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Brilliant,very funny.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

I wrote this for the subscribers lounge. I have no idea how it got into UK touring. Perhaps St Andrews will be getting some extra visitors soon.


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

Very good Remus ...... I'm ashamed to admit I had to read it twice before the penny dropped. But I am on my fourth white wine of the evening.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

This golf widow sussed it out right away.

very funny, waiting to see John's reaction though. :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

The reason I even read the post twice was because Remus said he chucked a tenner out of the window ........ I saw he was from Norfolk and thought .... hang on, somethings not right here !!!!!!!!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks, could you putt this one in the campsite database please.

Pete


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

300 yards between pitches, that's a fair way.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Disappointed that you did not provide the co ordinates

was looking forward to following in your footsteps

Aldra :lol: :lol:


----------

